# Kindle 2 version 2.3 upgrade screenshots



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Manually upgraded to 2.3 and installed screensaver and font (Georgia) hacks. Click images to see full size.

Georgia font (1 size larger than default for my bad eyes):



PDF book in portrait and then in landscape (much better for me!):


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Looks good. .  . . .


----------



## srmalloy (Mar 3, 2009)

When I did my upgrade to 2.3, I had to go into the screen control and bump the font size down a notch; I don't know why, but the update seemed to change the setting I'd had.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Maybe it is my eyes, or my glasses or my flat panel, but those are really hard to read.. but on a Kindle, who knows?


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for sharing those screen shots with us.  I had never seen a pdf on my K2.  Nice to see what it looks like.  Very Readable, IMHO.
Now, I'm just waiting for my WN download.  I did get an email announcement from Amazon about the upgrade though.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Seamonkey said:


> Maybe it is my eyes, or my glasses or my flat panel, but those are really hard to read.. but on a Kindle, who knows?


Did you click on them to view the full-sized versions (which you may need to click again if your browser fits them to your screen). I reduced them by 1/3 here so they wouldn't take up so much room.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

I assume that people clicking on this thread will want to see what the pics will look like on the K2, not the DX, I also assume that the K2 screen is the same size as the K1 as I've re-sized the pics to fit the K1 screen as closely as possible (the pic of the landscape mode is about a 1/4 of an inch shorter than the actual screen size since only the width can be adjusted).


----------

